# HRB Trio



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2017)

Finished up about 40 calls and strikers today. These 3 were from a slab of HRB I got from Kevin a while back that I had to promise I wouldn't turn into a clock or something stupid. I think he'd be pleased with how they turned out. Slate over glass, Hickory dowel in the strikers. Poly finish buffed out and waxed.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2017)

He's pleased with those I'm sure. Very nice Colin! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I can't speak for Kevin, but, I am certainly pleased with them. Very very nice.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2017)

Beauties! the engraved logo is very cool too


----------



## Ray D (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice looking calls. I bet they sound as good as they look.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Beauties! the engraved logo is very cool too



Got the laser, might as well use it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice Colin - ask him how many folks he knows with HRB calls out in the woods? Thats just over the top man - nice job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 19, 2017)

Shweeet! Yea, Kev would have given you grief somehow, but in a good way.
Very nice work!


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 19, 2017)

Those are WAAAYYY COOOLLL!!! 

I love the yellow sap wood you left in each piece!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## misfire (Apr 28, 2017)

Beautiful calls. I love HRB, unfortunately, I am allergic to it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Got a lot of stuff from @Kevin stashed away. I have turned some but others I look at and wonder what he thought when he sent them to me. Sure do miss him and his ways I guess I wont ever forget him and his Irish/Texan humor. You done the wood justice @Schroedc and your work is something to be proud of for sure.HRB don't always turn or sound the way we want so it is double hard to make those calls. Hats off to you Sir!!



Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## bearmanric (May 1, 2017)

He would be Happy Sweet calls. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

